# Jamaica - Pimento Wood Chips



## runmasterry

has anyone every tried these chips? if so how were they?


----------



## dls1

I've used the pimento wood chips as well as the pimento sticks and dried leaves, and they're very good. They really do add that distinctive flavor of the jerk you get in Jamaica. I purchased them from the supplier of the source you're considering.

Tip - Go easy at first until you get the flavor profile you like. Too much pimento can be overpowering.


----------



## smokinhusker

I saw a place on Triple D that uses this and of course got my interest. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dls1

SmokinHusker said:


> I saw a place on Triple D that uses this and of course got my interest. Thanks for the link.


The link provided by the OP is only for buyers in Canada. There supplier, and the source for buyers in the US can be found at this link

They're also the only US source I know of for the best commercial jerk seasoning out there, Spur Tree.


----------



## smokinhusker

Yep saw that and got to the US site...thanks!


----------



## big twig

I have been using this wood from the US supplier for a long time. The only place I have found that imports pimento wood. It's a must have for authentic jerk.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-steak-w-rice-peas-and-sweet-plantains-q-view


----------



## runmasterry

thanks for the replys, both Canada and the US, i ordered a bag of these cant wait to i get them, when i do i will post the recipe that i use to smoke some hopefully succulent jerk chicken.

If any of you have done this before dont be shy to share your recipes.


----------



## flyinion

Nice, I'll be checking them out for sure.  I watched an episode of BBQ Addict on Food Network a couple weeks ago and the theme was Jamaican influences.  They used the pimento wood on the show for one of the recipes but mentioned it's hard to find and if you can't just use cherry or a similar fruit wood.


----------



## jerk master

I have found that, in addition to the Pimento Wood smoke , Pimento Leaves carry the essential oils of the allspice tree. When placed in a pan of water on the grill - they produce an aromatic steam that keeps the meat moist and adds authentic flavor.

Oh, and_ If you're not grilling over pimento wood - then you can't call it jerk!_

Irie Mon


----------



## teresak

Pimentofromjamaica sells all of these products. They are on Facebook.


----------



## jerk master

Beware ordering Pimento Wood directly from Jamaica !!!!


----------



## alwaysbesmokin

Jerkmaster is right. I wouldn't order wood directly from Jamaica as there are alot of legal issues with US Customs doing so where you run a high risk of having troubles with Customs and most likely have your products confiscated before even reaching your door. I order my products from http://www.pimentowoodproducts.com .  Products work great and make for an amazing flavor. The process of making jerk is quite different from what we are used to here in the states. I use all 3, pimento wood sticks, pimento wood chips and pimento leaves when I make mine at home. It is by far the best tasting chicken/pork experience I as well as many of my friends and family have ever tried.


----------



## jamaicancookin

hi
I am looking for a place to buy authentic pimento wood chips and leaves in U.S.  Where do you buy yours?
Thanks!
Jamaicancookin


----------



## JamaicanCook

Hi, you can get Jamaican Pimento Wood From here: buypimentowood.com they seem to be the least expensive also very authentic minimally processed.


----------

